# Goodbye Connie



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Some of you may remember how last year around this time Art &amp; I adopted a chestnut lionhead named Connie. 

Here are some of the threads about her:

When we first heard about her: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12215&amp;forum_id=16



Sharing about adopting her:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12785&amp;forum_id=7

Tonight Art went out into the garage to feed the rabbits for me becauseI was not feeling well. He was out there for a while and when he camein, he put his arms around me and said, "Honey, Connie is gone. Shepassed away during the day sometime."

I regret that I never took a picture of Connie. She was probably one ofthe ugliest lionheads I've seen as far as "show quality" - but she hadone of the most beautiful hearts.

For a while she lived with the other does on the floor - but she woundup moving in with our lilac buck "Buck Jones" and living with him formost of her time with us. The two were inseperable (she was spayed) andhe would groom her and she would groom him.

Art &amp; I honestly have no idea what happened. I have not lookedat her - but he said it looked like she just laid down and went tosleep and never woke up.

We had just trimmed her teeth a couple of days ago and she was finethen. I told Art we needed to groom her up a bit - so I wonder if shepossibly got wool block but I honestly don't know what happened. 

Connie, it feels like we barely knew you......binky free baby - at least you no longer need to have your teeth trimmed....

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2007)

:bigtears:
Peg, you gave her a great home, and if you hadn't taken her she wouldprobably still be in the shelter. It's a big commitment totake on a special needs bun like that. I'm so sorry youdidn't have longer with her.

Binky free, Connie.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 12, 2007)

Aw, RIP, little Connie.

I'm sorry, Peg.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm sorry if I sound matter of fact about herpassing. I think I'm just still in shock as I really had no clue shewas ill and neither did Art. 

I know she had a good year with us and she knew she was loved. Sometimes that is all you can do I guess.

Everytime I'd think about taking her photo, I'd trim her teeth instead(they needed it so often). Or my camera batteries would be dead. Or ...or... or..

Oh well. 

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2007)

A w w w w .... so sorry Peg.:cry4:I loved Connie's story. Maybe the rescuestill has pics of her? 

:rip:little girl. You had a great year. 



sas :sad:


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the death of Connie 

RIP and binky free little one!!

I always regret that I didn't have a video camera to take videos of myLittle Hoppy Hoppy, and I don't have nearly enough pictures of myspecial little man...

Fiona
:angelandbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP little one.


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2007)

:sad:RIP little one.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 12, 2007)

:tears2:

Binky free at the bridge Connie....:rainbow:

I'm so sorry Peg:hug1


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Peg . At least it seems she went peacefully, poor little girl!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who has expressed theircondolances. Right now my biggest concern is her partner. He's prettylonely and I'm not sure what to do. I am thinking about moving him intothe rabbitry (from the garage area) where he will at lesat have achange of scenery...

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have any kind of stuffed animal that is about her size you could put in with him? That might help.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 13, 2007)

Peg, I'm sorry, somehow I misssed this.

I'm very sorry for your loss of Connie.:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 13, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about Connie...

Binky free baby

--Dawn


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2007)

That's a wonderful story. You clearlygave her a great home for her last year. I'm sorry for yourloss.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Connie:hug2:.


_- Amy:bunnyangel:_


----------



## nangobi (Mar 14, 2007)

Peg 

So sorry to hear about Connie - it seems as though she went peacefullythough and she'd had a lovely life with you - kindest regards.


----------

